# service engine oil light



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

Ok driving down the road,and hearing this beep I look down and the service engine oil light came on.I had the oil changed not too long ago and still have about 1300 miles left untill the next change.Checked the oil,its full and looks good.Only thing I noticed was that they put 10w instead of 5.But having drove it around 1700 miles since the oil change I cant figure out why its doing it now? Any help would be appreciated,just bought the car a little over a month and this is one of the few problems so far. Thanks


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

They used 10W and you didn't make them change it to the right oil? Yikes. Good thing you change your oil every 3K.

Anyway, sounds like they didn't reset the oil life indication system. Turn the ignition key to on and step on the gas pedal a few times. That will reset it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2007)

*oil*

Turn on your ignition key but do not start the motor,, press the peddle to the floor 3 or 4 times quickly and then turn the key off. this will reset your engine oil service light


----------



## aryanramsey (Mar 9, 2007)

thanks guys I really appreciate it,didnt know what was going on.Do you know why it just came on now after a thousand miles?


----------



## Sabraxas (Oct 29, 2006)

because it's automated. not sure what the criteria is but I'm gonna go ahead and guess it's a 3 month / 3000 mile thing ( since the last reset ).


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

At least on the 04s, the owner's manual says something about the engine computing driving conditions and calculating when the oil is used up. I use Mobil 1, so I am not even sure it works accurately for me, so I just go by the 5,000 mile rule.


----------



## ELP_JC (Jan 9, 2007)

First of all, unless you live in the north pole, nothing will happen to your car with 10/30 or even 10/40 oil, so don't worry. The 'recommended' 5/30 is mostly due to fuel economy/emissions reasons, but you're talking fractions of a percent, IMHO. I noticed owner's manual doesn't list alternative viscosities anymore; new EPA regulations, I guess.

As far as the indicator, no car that I know has an oil-life sensor, so all is based on mileage and an algorithm for harder use, etc., so it needs to be reset every time you change the oil. Since I change the oil a lot sooner than the stupid computer would tell me, I don't reset it on my cars until it pops up, just like in your case. I also go 5K miles on fully synthetic oil myself. Take care.
JC


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2007)

*oil light*

YEP,, the oil light gets triggered by the mileage,, every 3000 miles. and as far as the grade of oil.. GM recomends 5W30 but they don't say REQUIRED, as long as you use a good name brand oil 10w30 or 10W40 will not hurt. I just bought a 2007 Jeep Wrangler Sahara to keep my Goat company in the garage and MOPAR says to use 5W20 in the Wrangler,, to me 5W20 is like water,, I am going to 5W30 at the 1st change


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

I have done all of the steps on deleting the light but the light still won,t go out,any ideas.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

It does NOT go off every three thousand miles!
It goes off whe the algorithm determines your synthetic oil has seen enough use based on how the car was driven. It states in your owners manual that if it doesn't go off for a year, you should change your oil anyway. 

Mine has gone off every 6 - 7.5k miles. I give my car oil changes sooner than that and have tried to reset the oil life meter at oil changes but it doesn't seem to reset unless it has been triggered...

@Sparky, The steps to reset the notice in the owners manual is wrong, you need to pump the gas three times. So, turn on ignition (don't start), pump gas pedal three times to the floor, turn off car. Next time you start it the code should be cleared.


----------



## sparky (Dec 24, 2006)

Thanks it worked don,t no why i didn,t try pumping the peddal 1 more time.Anybody else have there oil pan leak leak seams strange with only 7700 miles,Pontiac won,t fix it because i installed a maggie and they claim it caused the problem.


----------



## Ninjured (Apr 28, 2006)

sparky said:


> Thanks it worked don,t no why i didn,t try pumping the peddal 1 more time.Anybody else have there oil pan leak leak seams strange with only 7700 miles,Pontiac won,t fix it because i installed a maggie and they claim it caused the problem.


Don't sweat it, I couldn't figure it out either. took it to the dealer and he said every other GM is three times, so we tried it and it worked.

on the oil pan leak, here are TSB's out for oil leaks:
05-06-01-034D TSB 5.3L LC9, LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, 5.7L LS1, LS6, 6.0L LS2, L76, 6.2L L92, 7.0L LS7 - Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area (Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure) January 12, 2007

07-06-01-004 TSB All Vortec GEN IV V8 Engines - LY2 LS4 LC9 LH6 LMG LY5 LS2 L76 LY6 L92 LS7, Low Oil Level Indicator Lamp On and/or Engine Oil Leak (Reseal Oil Pressure Sensor) March 16, 2007

05-06-01-034C TSB 5.7L LS1, LS6, 6.0L LS2, 5.3L LS4, L33, LH6, LM4, 7.0L LS7 -Engine Oil Leak at Rear Cover Assembly Area (Engine Block Porosity RTV Repair Procedure) November 29, 2006

Technically, the dealer has to prove your mod caused the problem (mag-moss) but things don't always work like they are supposed to. You could argue with them or try a different dealer.

From what i have read about the oil leak is that the dealer may just goop rtv into the seal sometimes making it worse, sometimes fixing it


----------



## joecop30 (May 1, 2006)

Yeah DON'T listen to the manual when it says you only depress the gas pedal 2x.....you have to do it 3x or the light keeps coming on and raising your blood pressure.....


----------

